# First peppermill?



## sbwertz (May 23, 2011)

I want to make a peppermill for my DIL.  Any suggestions for which kit to use?  I am a relative beginner (been turning a year, now) and am comfortable drilling on the lathe.  I just don't know what the differences are among the various mechanisims and designs.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2011)

Sharon:
The mechanisms that Exotic Blanks sell are German made, are a good quality, and the shaft can be cut to make a mill anywhere from 4 inches all the way up to 10 inches from the same parts.

These grinders are much better quality that the ones I bought "someplace else".


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2011)

I really like this "adjustable" set because you fit the mechanism EXACTLY to your blank, You do NOT have to make the mill conform to the mechanism.


----------



## Conard (May 23, 2011)

*pepper mill*

Ditto ... get a kit from Exotic Blanks. 
Conard


----------



## sbwertz (May 23, 2011)

This is why this forum is absolutely invaluable.  I would have just ordered something from PSI or CSUSA.  Now I know.  I'll order today


----------



## KenV (May 23, 2011)

More tools Sharon --  you will need forstner bits 

1 1/16 and 1 5/8 are normal sizes at the bottom with 1 inch for the barrel size being common.

Carbide is good as are the colt brand bits --   

There are some neat design opportunities for the shape --  I look forward to seeing you end product.


----------



## witz1976 (May 23, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Sharon:
> *The mechanisms that Exotic Blanks sell are German made*, are a good quality, and the shaft can be cut to make a mill anywhere from 4 inches all the way up to 10 inches from the same parts.
> 
> These grinders are much better quality that the ones I bought "someplace else".



Andy I am 99% certain that the mechanisms are USA made...not German.


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2011)

That is correct, sorry Andy, they are made in Pennsylvania, by Chef Specialties.  I have a letter from their president confirming actual manufacturing, not just labeling parts.

Now, our refills.................................are made by Schmidt, in Germany!!!


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2011)

Sharon,

If you have not already done so, request my tutorial via email---PM me with your email address and I will send it to you.:biggrin::biggrin:

Several tips that make peppermills a little more manageable!!

Good turning!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:    and endless drilling


----------



## PenMan1 (May 23, 2011)

Ed:
The adjustable set I got as a Christmas gift (they said it came from you) says right on the bottom: "Made in Germany"?

Maybe my set came from somewhere else?


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2011)

Andy and I have worked this out, privately---his wife is forgiven for getting ONE mechanism someplace else.  But the one labeled "Germany" did not come from us.

Yes, I will still be speaking with "PenWife1" when Christmas comes, I suspect!!

Thanks to you both for your friendship!


----------



## broitblat (May 23, 2011)

KenV said:


> More tools Sharon -- you will need forstner bits
> 
> 1 1/16 and 1 5/8 are normal sizes at the bottom with 1 inch for the barrel size being common.
> 
> ...


 
If you don't already have it, you'll likely need an extension for your forstner bit (unless you make a fairly short or segmented pepper mill).  In another thread you mention you already have forstner bits, bit if you don't have the 1 1/16 needed for the mill, I just bought a carbide bit from http://www.woodline.com/p-2289-1-116...stner-bit.aspx
and was very pleased with how it cut through about 9 1/2" of Myrtle (only used it once, so far).

Note: The components from Exotics and some of them from CSUSA use the 1 1/16 (and 1 5/8) holes, but if you get you kits from somewhere else, they might use different tooling.

I also look forward to seeing your results.

  -Barry


----------



## juteck (May 23, 2011)

I just saw Dick Sing demonstrate turning the 4" pepper mill which did not require the use of extensions for the Forstner bit.  His comment when someone asked why make a small 4" mill -- 'how much pepper do you need before you need to refill with fresh pepper?'   

I've made a 6" mill, and for home use, pepper lasts a long time.  You can still get a nice shape on the 4" and 6", but longer ones allow you to play a little more with shapes, but you may need the Forstner bit extension.  Shorter ones will get you started to see if you like making them.  

Unless you know you're going to make a bunch of mills, I'd start with less expensive Forstners.  Colt makes a good bit, and has a neat MT adaptor that fits in your tailstock instead of using a Jacobs chuck.


----------



## sbwertz (May 23, 2011)

juteck said:


> I just saw Dick Sing demonstrate turning the 4" pepper mill which did not require the use of extensions for the Forstner bit. His comment when someone asked why make a small 4" mill -- 'how much pepper do you need before you need to refill with fresh pepper?'
> 
> I've made a 6" mill, and for home use, pepper lasts a long time. You can still get a nice shape on the 4" and 6", but longer ones allow you to play a little more with shapes, but you may need the Forstner bit extension. Shorter ones will get you started to see if you like making them.
> 
> Unless you know you're going to make a bunch of mills, I'd start with less expensive Forstners. Colt makes a good bit, and has a neat MT adaptor that fits in your tailstock instead of using a Jacobs chuck.


 
I'm planning on 4 or 5 inches on my first one.  She doesn't like the great big ones, and it is for a gift, so I'll make what she wants.


----------



## ed4copies (May 23, 2011)

Consider that the top has to be gripped to turn the mill.

So, if the body is 4" (yes I use one that size every night, but it uses a handle, instead of turning the top), you will have a top that needs to be nearly half the size of the body---

CAN work out fine, just draw it out first and make sure you like the profile.

FWIW


----------



## ssajn (May 23, 2011)

Yup what everyone else says. Get them from Exotics.


----------



## juteck (May 23, 2011)

Nick Cook wrote a good article on how to make them as well....

http://www.nickcookwoodturner.com/articles-peppermill.pdf


Several years ago, WoodCentral.com had a peppermill contest -- some of the entries are here for ideas: 

http://www.woodcentral.com/contests/turning4/ 


and  Ted Sokolowski has a great DVD out with design considerations. Some of his peppermills are shown here:

http://www.socantel.net/~sokol/NewFiles/pepper.htm


----------



## nava1uni (May 24, 2011)

Check out Paul Chilton's work.  He was in Utah demonstrating peppermills and he does some beautiful work.


----------



## bradbn4 (May 26, 2011)

ed4copies said:


> Sharon,
> 
> If you have not already done so, request my tutorial via email---PM me with your email address and I will send it to you.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> ...



I guess you only send out the instructions to folks that have a name starting with the letter "S". I will try to PM with e-mail again.

If my pepper mill kits arrive Friday I know what I will be doing this weekend.

Bradbn4-In Colorado


----------



## neubee (May 28, 2011)

I like using the crush grind peppermill kits. The woodcraft & rockler stores also stocks them.


----------



## Bluefoxy (May 28, 2011)

neubee said:


> I like using the crush grind peppermill kits. The woodcraft & rockler stores also stocks them.


 
So do I. No protruding top, no fiddly screws at the bottom and a ceramic mechanism guaranteed for 25 years!


----------



## dplloyd (May 28, 2011)

Good info folks!


----------

